# Lichess Next Challenger



## mrbn (Jun 7, 2022)

mrbn submitted a new resource:

Lichess Next Challenger - Fetches the next challenger on lichess.org and displays it in selected source.



> A simple script that will get the next challenger from lichess.org and display the challenger's username in the text resource selected.
> 
> To install, download the latest release and unzip into a folder of your choosing.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

